

The lunch with Steve Wozniak that changed my life... - jeffreykell
http://www.jeffkell.com/blog/2013/10/4/the-lunch-with-steve-wozniak-that-changed-my-life

======
luckydude
This seemed like fan boi crap to me.

Build something. Do something. Don't hang with someone who did that long ago
and post about it. Post about the cool thing you did. Kids these days have
huge skills and do really cool things. Be one of those kids.

No disrespect to Woz, I live close to him and respect him, I suspect he'd feel
the same. Just go do something.

------
pstuart
> It boggled my mind that he was the first person to type a character on a
> keyboard and watch it manifest on a screen

Kids today have no sense of history.

~~~
bowerbird
well, some of them do, as evidenced above.

they just get their facts wrong, as also evidenced above.

-bowerbird

